# Edges of shell are transparent



## Supermau (Jan 29, 2015)

Ok, so my Russian Tort, Shelldon, is 3 years old, and I've recently realized that for some reason the edges of his shell are transparent! I was really surprised and think I should bring him to a vet or reptile specialist, please help


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 29, 2015)

The outer layer of keratin is a little transparent, just like fingernails.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 29, 2015)

Perfectly alright!


----------

